
It could be 'five to 10 years' before the world drags itself away from IPv4 - samizdis
https://www.theregister.com/2020/06/05/ipv4_v_ipv6/
======
m463
I think ipv4 is just fine for private home networks.

~~~
p1mrx
Sure, 4 billion addresses is plenty for a home network, but I haven't used a
home network without Internet access since 1998.

~~~
m463
ha, I meant private wrt internal network addresses, not being "lan"-locked
with no outside access.

~~~
p1mrx
When you connect a network to the outside world, 4 billion addresses are no
longer sufficient. That's the whole point.

